# FAF Question - Old Threads



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 10, 2018)

What is the policy on old threads here? If there is a topic I want to talk about and a thread does exist and its like 3, 4 or 5 years old what do we do? Do we start a new thread or bump the old one?
(I used to know this rule but I totally forget and I don't see it anywhere)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2018)

Start a new one. Necroposting bad.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 11, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Start a new one. Necroposting bad.


Necroposting???


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

What a waste of bytes
Go necropost :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2018)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Necroposting???


Necropost = Revive an old thread. A bit like a necromancer, but with a thread. 

It's part of(but not always) normal netiquette to not necro a thread that's 6 months old or older.

I have a perfect meme for this:


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Necropost = Revive an old thread. A bit like a necromancer, but with a thread.
> 
> It's part of(but not always) normal netiquette to not necro a thread that's 6 months old or older.
> 
> I have a perfect meme for this:


LMAO! Thanks XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah, they call it a "necro" because just like real necromancy, it just isn't brought back the same as before it died.


----------



## Xychus (Jun 14, 2018)

And if it's a yiffy thread, then it's necrophillia?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 12, 2018)

Necro-posting is a hazy topic that tends to be handled differently from one forum site to another, even among those using the same software as is the case with SpaceBattles and FAF (both being XenForo forum sites).

If you'll excuse a little bit of indulgence on my part as an active member there myself, SpaceBattles' terms and rules relating to thread necromancy are heavily weighted on how meaningful of a contribution the necro-post is in relation to the thread's OP. To add further incentive to think before committing to thread necromancy, SpaceBattles also implements a warning message as a permanent fixture in the message box starting two weeks after the most recent post:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 12, 2018)

We don't have a specific policy in place, but after we perform some upgrades on the forums I can look into getting a plug-in specifically for anti-necroposting. I'm not against old threads being continued but sometimes there's a point where it's just not worth it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 12, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> We don't have a specific policy in place, but after we perform some upgrades on the forums I can look into getting a plug-in specifically for anti-necroposting. I'm not against old threads being continued but sometimes there's a point where it's just not worth it.



Talk about priorities!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 12, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Talk about priorities!


Thread necromancy can be annoying but it's generally not something that causes massive issues..


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 12, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> Thread necromancy can be annoying but it's generally not something that causes massive issues..


Do you plan on addressing the state of the forum, lack of mods, ect? If so, do you have a date set out?

Personally speaking, I think posting some sort of roadmap would go a long way towards improving forum morale, which has been a bit pessimistic leaning as of late.


----------

